# What the heck is a 30-30 used for???????



## elconjuntolobo (Jul 2, 2006)

no one seems to like them

thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Deer The reason most do not like it as there is hundreds of better rounds out there. It is also a rimed cartridge. I personally do not like rimmed casings.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've hunted the following with a .30-30 all with success.

Coyote, Wild Boar, Whitetail, Bobcat

In my opinion it is pretty hard to beat for a close range, low recoil, brushgun. I have a Win. 94 and a Marlin 336 neither are for sale.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i love the 30-30, it is a great brush gun. in todays world people are taking 400-500 yard and beyond shots, a 30-30's effective range is only about 150 yds. the 30-30 in the hands of a good shooter will take down a bull moose with no problem as long as the person knows his and the guns limitations


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I personally feel every immigrant, upon taking the oath of citizenship to become an American citizen, should be issued a 12 gauge pump and a lever action 30-30...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> no one seems to like them


How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I personally feel every immigrant, upon taking the oath of citizenship to become an American citizen, should be issued a 12 gauge pump and a lever action 30-30...


And a Colt 1911


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello Devin,

Haven't you been booted once already?


----------



## Flow Master (Aug 8, 2006)

I Love my Marlin 336. I've taken my fair share of whitetail with it. In fact when I'm hunting in tight quarters and I don't have my Mathews, Marlin is in hand. 8)


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

First off, a 30-30 is mostly used for deer. 
A 30-30 being what it is, is not what you would expect form a gun with a round that big. It is very good for close range. People I know that have one love um, but that's because they shoot at 150 yards or less (main reason I hear). The reason is the type of bullet that sits on it. Most 30-30's are lever actions...that means primer and bullet interaction. This can lead to firing while in the magazine. They snub type bullet is in largely inaccurate. But if you got the time to learn how to shoot one or have one that is not a lever action 30-30's are not at all a bad gun...there just lack in some areas.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!

I think I am ok now.....sorry.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Jiffy you will never be ok :eyeroll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

Don't feel bad I'm never OK either!
:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Im ok :idiot:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Elconjuntolobo <-obviously uneducated or living in a cave!

The 30-30 Winchester cartridge using a premium bullet (170 grain Nosler Partition) can be used to take any animal in North America and elsewhere all within reasonable parameters.

Take a child hunting or fishing to keep it alive,
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## trkyhntr21 (Jul 20, 2006)

What about the new hornady ammo that came out will that help the old 30-30 regain some of it's popularity?


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

I know that I am talking apples and oranges here, but my Marlin in 45/70 is my "go to" deer hunting rifle. I know it very well, have missed way less than when using more "powerful" cartridged rifles, and it kills very cleanly. For my money, I'll take the outdated rifle and cartridges that go with them; 30/30 would be included in that statement also.

When I can make a 280 yard kill with my factory sighted 1895ss, and not have to worry about the deer running away then I am happy. 150 yard pumpkin roller my :gag:. It comes back to knowing your rifle intimately, and being able to remember that when the time comes to do the shooting.

The .308's that I have hunted with don't seem to be able to anchor the deer like my .45/70, especially when it takes 2 or 3 rounds to put down the deer. ...and no, bullet placement wasn't an issue, as I can vouch for the correct placement.

And yew, those Hornady pointy bullets should do wonders for those who feel the need to have a 30/30 shoot flatter and don't reload.


----------



## DrHenley (Sep 5, 2006)

"What is a 30-30 used for?"

All sorts of things, but what it excels at is killing deer, black bear, and wild hogs at ranges up to 150 yards.

With a reasonably well placed shot it will quickly kill any whitetail, usually with complete penetration leaving a good blood trail. If you want a round that will blow a deer in half, then the 30-30 is not for you... :roll:

Supposedly more deer have been killed with 30-30s than any other cartridge. *SOMEBODY SOMEWHERE* must like them a lot!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wolverines.......


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Jackalope.......


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

I have used my Winchester 94 to hunt and kill two Javelina, they are hunted at fairly close range. I like the open sights.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I really cannot think of a better rifle/ammo combo than a marlin 336 in 30-30. I remember as a kid back on the farm, my dad had a model 94 and later a marlin. If it didn't work then why do so many people buy them? Why has it survived for so long? If I were to take everything the modern gun writers spout every month as gospel I probably would believe as you do. I'm really turned off by the "magnum craze" that swept the gun writing/magazine world for so long. I quit subscibing altogether. Long after the wild new magnums die out, the calibers like the 30-06, 270, 308, 243, 22.250, 223, 22lr and yes, the 30-30 will still be trucking along. Winchester bet the farm on a new line of short magnums and lost. Damn shame to.


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

I second Dusty Micks reply, ecept I like the 94 better than my 336.. Anthing with MM on it doesn't sound good either.

Why wouldn't the 30/30 drop whitetailed deer, mule deer, sitka deer, Coues deer, antelope, hogs, coyotes, caribou, black bear, and elk? It does it every year. You just have to be a real hunter to do it.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

From what I hear from my contacts in MN 30-30's are used since they have really good close range ability. They mostly hunt in thick brush and in stands. They dont use a scope due to the close range. They said a 30-30 has enough puch but is not over kill for deer. They had someone in their hunting party bring in a 7mm. This gun did far too much damage at the close range. Their 30-30 does a fine job of putting a deer down useing open sights and dealing little damage to the meat.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wolverines......


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Jackalope......


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

skunks, badger


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They are not the ideal gun for prarie states like ND especially when it seems like everone wants the newest magnum 600 yard gun that shoots lazer flat. They are still very popular in the forests of Canada and the northern US where hunting is close quarters. Someone mentioned round nose bullets are not accurate... WRONG.... They are just as accurate as anything else but they are balistically inferior to a sp meaning more trajectory but that is often compensated for by the terminal performance of a rn bullet.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I really believe one has to buy a gun/caliber to fit the area he hunts. I lived in Western Washington for years where the average shot for a woods hunter was about 32 yards. (My longest was around 100 yards)Now I live in Southeast Arizona and yes it is brushy and most of the deer I have seen have been very close. If I lived in the plains states where one can see for 12 miles  I would indeed consider a longer range rifle. But for a large percentage of the USA a 30-30 is just the ticket. The simple soft nose bullet design is perfect for deer and black bear at reasonable ranges. There are a wide selection of "premium" bullets for the 30-30 on the market now. It is very simple and cheap to reload. I got gid of all my reloading gear and now I reload with a tiny Lee Loader that cost under $20.00. It's simple, fun, and turns out shells that look better than factory loads. I have a powder scale which I use to check each new batch of powder I buy but when I load I use a dipper. I find it simple, safe and easy to use. I can't say my methods are for everyone but it has made my life a lot simpler. When I want to load some shells I just get my nylon mallet and my loader and load some shells at the kitchen table, garage, shooting range or just about anywhere else I want to do it. I buy 150 grain Winchester power points in bulk along with bulk brass from Rem. and Win.... I own a Model 94 and a Marlin 336. Hope to pick up Marlins new addition to the 30-30 lineup soon. Happy shooting!


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

DustyMick,

Do you have trouble chambering neck sized cases using the Lee Loader? Thanks.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nope. Never have had any problems...


----------



## jeuck87 (Oct 16, 2006)

hey all.... im a new man on the forrum...my brother and i are wanting to get into reloading and im not really sure what im getting myself into and i was just wondering if anybodey had any advice for what i should look for and what im looking to pay... at this point the most i have done is help somebodey reload for a spencer carbine and i have molded numerouse amounts of 58 caliber balls for my muzzle loader. i just want to be able to make my own loads for my 308 and 22-250 and my colt 1911


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I know that Lee has complete reloading kits that are good to start with. You should be able to get one for under $100. You can buy other brands for a lot more money. I have had other brands and cannot see any difference in quality. READ THE RELOADING BOOK AND FOLLOW IT! Have fun.


----------



## jeuck87 (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for the reply dustymick64.....also anyone have any prefrences on there own loads for a 22-250 im shooting some reloads now that i purchased off a guy. and i would like to make my own using 55gr bulletts


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

This big muley bounded away at the shot but toppled over after a couple jumps. A single well placed 150 grain core-lockt through the chest destroyed both lungs in an instant.

30-30 is not the ideal rifle for every hunter. That's why the factories make such a variety of action types and many cartridges as well. But the 30-30 has NEVER let me down and I like a short and fairly light carbine for the places I hunt. 30-30 bullets open up into a mushroom shape quite well as a result of over 100 years of manufacturing experience with jacket thickness, shape, and other factors.

Good hunting to you.
TR


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I wish Hornady would make thier new lever-evalution ammo in a 110 grain loading.  That would turn my '94 into a great open sighted, fast handleing coyote rifle.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the 30-30 is about more than the cartridge. My old '94 Winchester is the fastest target acquisition rifle I own. It can't compete with my 25-06, 30-06, or 300 Win mag for power or range, but it sure can get on target faster than any of them. I have never failed to knock a deer down with one shot with it as well. I guess what makes the 30-30 so great is that it gets the job done, and in the worst of circumstances. Light weight, fast handling and adequate power to do exactly what you wanted it to do...that is a hard combination to beat, and most likely why it has been around and still in demand after over a hundred years.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well remember what a cowboy gun was made for. Fast to the shoulder. I think most lever action rifles out there that dont weigh a ton are easy to handle over any bolt or auto out there.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hawkseye said:


> I think the 30-30 is about more than the cartridge. My old '94 Winchester is the fastest target acquisition rifle I own. It can't compete with my 25-06, 30-06, or 300 Win mag for power or range, but it sure can get on target faster than any of them. I have never failed to knock a deer down with one shot with it as well. I guess what makes the 30-30 so great is that it gets the job done, and in the worst of circumstances. Light weight, fast handling and adequate power to do exactly what you wanted it to do...that is a hard combination to beat, and most likely why it has been around and still in demand after over a hundred years.


couldn't have said it better myself! :beer:


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gangrene gun*
Over the years 30-30's have been used to successfully kill lots of deer....almost as many as have been wounded and lost.
Great gun for squirrels and rabbits LOL


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

A3006FORLIFE said:


> *Gangrene gun*
> Over the years 30-30's have been used to successfully kill lots of deer....almost as many as have been wounded and lost.
> Great gun for squirrels and rabbits LOL


Anchored two last weekend, two neck shots and they never took a step, I think to date with my Model 94 that is 28 down and one lost, not a bad ratio. I would guess there have been a lot of deer lost with other loads as well, if you shoot within the guns range it will do the job. A bad shot from any gun will end up with a lost deer.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fischers, Pine Marten, Lynx, and feral cats.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

[Anchored two last weekend, two neck shots and they never took a step, I think to date with my Model 94 that is 28 down and one lost, not a bad ratio. I would guess there have been a lot of deer lost with other loads as well, if you shoot within the guns range it will do the job. A bad shot from any gun will end up with a lost deer.[/quote]

Agreed! I've got em with a 22 when they were right up close and personal. 
A 30-30's a nice light rifle to beat the bushes with but very limited by range. A bow works great if I'm in a stand lookin at my apples but it's crazy frustrating to see a nice buck standing at the back of the farmers field, easy 220 yd shot with a real gun and a hope and a prayer with a pop gun. Not to mention, if even 1 gets away because im packing light it makes me feel awful bad. Moral hit em where ur supposed to and any gun will work.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Wolverines.........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Jackalope.......

:wink: :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Whatever stares up at you from 30yds away under the timed feeder as you're taking careful aim from your elevated "all the comforts of home" stand/shooting house.

Fishers, Pine Martin, Lynx, and Feral cats.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

heh heh........ :beer:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

30-30 is a graet round not because it's so fast or accurate but because of the guns it came in. by the was way can i find a bolt or semi auto gun in 30-30 or 303 brit or something like that. wouldn't it be cool to have a semi auto 30-30


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

How about some shell feedback, definitely going to get a 30-30 for my son after all this conversation. Man I wish I was out hunting.


----------



## runfrumu (Nov 12, 2006)

30-30's are quite popular in the area of NC i am from.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

I shot my first buck with a model 94 and it dropped like a rock. I've shot a couple others that gave the old tracker in me a real go. But I did get them in the end. Just today, my daughter shot a nice buck with her model 94. He went about 15 yards. The rifle is an adaquate deer gun and a great starter. It works if you hunt the woods but I wouldn't recommend it for the open area's of the west.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Over the years 30-30's have been used to successfully kill lots of deer....almost as many as have been wounded and lost.


That line has been floating around for at least 50 years now.............. and you still got it wrong.


----------



## peakoftherut (Nov 13, 2006)

The 30-30 is used for hunting. The over scoped high powered mags are used for shooting. There is a difference.


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

This is my older Glenfield carbine I named Meat-Maker. Although not as fancy as _feature magazine article rifles_, we have enjoyed many adventures together.

The barrel is way too short at 18.5 inches according to so-called experts.
The beech wood stock is inferior to modern plastic, according to so-called experts.
The affordable Simmons scope is inadequate for hunting in tough conditions, according to so-called experts.
The flat nosed soft tip bullets are inferior to plastic tipped pointed bullets, according to so-called experts.
The trigger is too heavy, according to so-called experts.
The exposed hammer is too slow for precision shot placement, according to so-called experts.
The lever action is at best, second class, according to so-called experts.

Despite the claims of so-called experts, this carbine has never let me down and is NOT for sale. I'm hunting with it this weekend in a region where magazine writing so-called experts insist a bolt action magnum is most appropriate. HAH!

TR


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

Sweet rifle T.R. :beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

If it wasnt for the hunting shows and mags the so called experts would not get the free guns and hunting stuff from the big chain stores . So then they have to tell you to buy a new gun . 30 30 Always works when shot well, any gun shoots were you point it . For a long shot 270 on deer anything more and its over kill .(Remeber thin skin)

Irish


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

THERE IS SOME DISINFORMATION in this thread by a few who don't know better. The 30-30 is a very capable whitetail cartridge. I've owned & hunted with 30-06, .270 (both were Savages) muzzleloaders and a Marlin 336. The Marlin is far and away my favorite. It is handy, beautiful, accurate, and a mild, sweet rifle to shoot. And, it hammers the whitetail. Furthest kill I ever made was with the .270, though I could have taken it with the Marlin (I don't do 300 yard shots). Some idiot earlier denigrated the 30-30 as a 'popgun' - this must be a kid who has owned only one rifle, and whose hunting experience has has consisted mostly of pouring over ballistic charts.

I would feel comfortable - not marginal, but comfortable - on a broadside whitetail to about 200 yards with the Marlin; I've a 1x4 scope on it. Now I know one can shoot further further with something else, like a .270 - but in most cases I probably shouldn't. When I start hunting stands at the edge of fields I may change my mind. But in the woods... a 30-30 is quite adequate, and is deadly further out than most can hold a six-inch circle shooting offhand. Should someone inform you that the 30-30 is obsolete or insufficient for whitetail, politely ignore them; they are either delusional, young & inexperienced, or simply stupid.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

THE 30/30 WILL KILL WHAT YOU AIM IT AT. MY "OLD" GLENFIELD 30 POPS 12 OZ COKE BOTTLES "WITH WATER" CONSISTANTLY AT 150 YARDS WITH OPEN SIGHTS. A NAIL DRIVER. AS FAR AS BULLETS I'VE ALWAYS USED THE 150 GRAIN FLATNOSE, NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS.
JUST A WONDERFUL GUN. I'VE HAD BIGGER GUNS BUT ALWAYS HAVE CAME BACK TO THE 30/30. IT WILL KILL A DEER AT 200 YARDS!!!!![/b]


----------

